# Natures beauty unfoldes



## SapeloJoeBro (Sep 16, 2014)

It's the simple things.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Sep 16, 2014)

Looking at the big picture doesn't show this beauty.

How much beauty do we miss because we don't look closely?


----------



## Smokey (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you. Butterflies really love these.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 16, 2014)

Real pretty.  I am amazed at how plants/flowers can grow and move in a short period of time.  Nice captures.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 17, 2014)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Thank you. Butterflies really love these.



Yep. Don't know if it is their real name or not but I've always heard them called butterfly flowers or bushes.


----------

